# Yardley Green Hospital Birmingham



## Reaperman (Sep 11, 2007)

Small Former Geriatric hospital:


----------



## King Al (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Yardley Green Hospital*

Come on now, is it really necessary to stamp the curtains, was curtain robbery a big problem in a Geriatric hospitals

Good stuff


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Yardley Green Hospital*



King Al said:


> Come on now, is it really necessary to stamp the curtains, was curtain robbery a big problem in a Geriatric hospitals



   I can just imagine a Granny Crime Ring, smuggling out bedding and stuff to sell to fund their illicit biscuit addiction! 

ps. Love that last photo of the staircase.


----------



## Zowey (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Yardley Green Hospital*

Was there any secuirty here ??

Pics are ace


----------

